
The oil bust is exposing weaknesses in the Norwegian model - livatlantis
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21672206-now-easy-times-are-over-norway-must-rediscover-its-viking-spirit-norwegian-blues
======
livatlantis
Raw text if paywalled:
[http://pastebin.com/1LKLmQWP](http://pastebin.com/1LKLmQWP)

